

How to fix Copyright, RMS' views - holdenk
http://www.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/media/Copyright%20vs%20Community%20in%20the%20Age%20of%20Computer%20Networks.html
Copyright developed in the age of the printing press, and was designed to fit with the system of centralized copying imposed by the printing press. But the copyright system does not fit well with computer networks, and only draconian punishments can enforce it.
======
crazyirish
While I don't agree with all of RMS' view points, it is still a very
interesting talk. Also they managed to get the Q&A boosted so you can actually
here the questions! :)

